# Nimir pics :) Brindle Arabian



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Here is his original thread : http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/got-my-brindle-colt-today-pics-65750/

These updates just don't belong there anymore so...:wink:
How is he lookin'?


----------



## barrelracingstar121 (Dec 1, 2010)

Wow what funky coloring! love the bozel!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I love brindles


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

lock your gates and hire body guards I"M GONNA STEAL HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Gus said:


> lock your gates and hire body guards I"M GONNA STEAL HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Lol...body guards good idea:lol: haha. He is such a sweet and SO calm little guy. I ususally just ride him in a bosal or his halter


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

He looks so young! He'll live a nice long life, lol. Such a unique color!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

He looks like a two year old,huh? He will be be four in a few months! He is just so petite ans...yes...gangly  he made it to 14.2 tho!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Goshh, I love that halter  I have the same one for my gelding.. A baby blue would look good on your guy, too.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

ilovemyPhillip said:


> Goshh, I love that halter  I have the same one for my gelding.. A baby blue would look good on your guy, too.



Thats funny you say that because those are the two i chose between:shock:
I think he looks cute in any color,but i mayyyy be a bit biased:wink:


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

He's gorgeous!!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

CinderEve said:


> He's gorgeous!!



Thanks cinderEve


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

He is beautiful! Do you know if hes going to grey out or not?


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

i have never seen a horse that looks like him ...............one of a kind


----------



## barrelracingstar121 (Dec 1, 2010)

Funky coloring! love the bozel


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

There is always a chance he might grey out,but i really doubt it. Because he wasnt born solid and then got lighter with stripes. He was born striped so apparently he has a good chance of staying as he is.....hopefully


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

HAHAHAA,I LOVE the one of Nimir looking at the camera with his bosal on.

I looooove him!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

He is very pretty. So unique looking!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

You have a very handsome and unique boy there!
He is looking good, Enjoy him! 

(and of course keep us posted with new pics.....)

.


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

Wow..he is so cool looking!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks! He definitely is unique  i will keep taking/posting pics....you guys might get sick of him...lol


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Piaffe said:


> Thanks! He definitely is unique  i will keep taking/posting pics....you guys might get sick of him...lol



Could *never* happen! :lol: LOL :lol:

.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

He's maturing really nicely. Nice short back and strong hip. 
Looking good!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

WSArabians said:


> He's maturing really nicely. Nice short back and strong hip.
> Looking good!



Thanks! That means a lot for you to say that. i hope he will grow out of this gangly stage


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

I was looking through old pics of when I first got Nimir several months ago...I think he is geting darker:shock: maybe it is because winter? he doesn't have a winter coat though...idk...it is kinda weird! What do you guys think? Pics are ordered from when I first got him until now...


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

I think it's just the light. He looks to be the same shade to me. If he is getting darker, it may just be his winter coat coming in? Either way, he's beautiful.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

awww,he was so skinny before! O.O he's a fatty now compared to what he use to be!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Gidget said:


> awww,he was so skinny before! O.O he's a fatty now compared to what he use to be!



True...true...thanks to you feeding him so good! Lol..thanks!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

hahaha,I think I ...over fed him a few times cause he looked like he was going to pop!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Aw, he looks like he got a little stunted. Arab and Arab crosses do tend to grow until they are 6 though, so maybe he will fill out. He is very cute though!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

QHDragon said:


> Aw, he looks like he got a little stunted. Arab and Arab crosses do tend to grow until they are 6 though, so maybe he will fill out. He is very cute though!


I dont think he is stunted. Arabs average height is 14-14.2 hands and he is at 14.2. So he is a very normal heighth for an arab  plus he has been constantly filling out since I got him so I do believe he will continue to do so like any 3 almost 4 year old. I dont believe he will be all that much bigger. His neck is still skinny looking though...lol


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He is beginning to fill out really nicely. He does appear to be darker but it could just be the light. I would be dying to find out what colors he is a mixture of. There is still quite a bit of time for him to grow out of the gangly stage, my boy Dobe didn't start really bulking up until his 5 year old year so he still has time.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

smrobs said:


> He is beginning to fill out really nicely. He does appear to be darker but it could just be the light. *I would be dying to find out what colors he is a mixture of.* There is still quite a bit of time for him to grow out of the gangly stage, my boy Dobe didn't start really bulking up until his 5 year old year so he still has time.


It looks palomino/grey up close...but....

Is there an actual color test for any other color or can I only test him for grey?


----------



## JekkaLynn (May 21, 2010)

Have you tried doing a string test on him to figure out how tall he will end up being. I knew a qh who was starved for a while as a baby and I think it slowed his growth because is owner fed him enough for his size but he never seemed to really fill out. He looked alot like your boy does and was the same age. Then he got put in a field with a roundbale and grass that he could munch on any time he was turned out which was almost 24/7 for a few years and he went on a crazy growth spirt and ended up turning into a tank by the time he was 6. No-one believed it was the same horse.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

JekkaLynn said:


> Have you tried doing a string test on him to figure out how tall he will end up being. I knew a qh who was starved for a while as a baby and I think it slowed his growth because is owner fed him enough for his size but he never seemed to really fill out. He looked alot like your boy does and was the same age. Then he got put in a field with a roundbale and grass that he could munch on any time he was turned out which was almost 24/7 for a few years and he went on a crazy growth spirt and ended up turning into a tank by the time he was 6. No-one believed it was the same horse.


Ill do a string test...it will be interesting. But his sire is quite small as is his dam I am assuming since they are egyotian arabs. But who knows! Nimir may grow taller! Hooefully at least stockier


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I HIGHLY doubt he will get a whole lot bigger. Arabs are smaller horses and smaller built. I rode one that was 14hh-14.1...she was full grown and a dinky thing. But she could easily carry me with no issues.

His growth isn't stunted..he has grown some that's for sure and he has filled out but as far as height..he is pretty much done but will continue to fill out 


he's sooo cute.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

haha,stockier would be good..he's a 2x4 right now with a pudge belly 

I have seen an arab at 15 hh with thick legs...his name is rainy...he was the tallest arab I ever saw but I am wondering if he is crossed with something as his legs were wide,he was tall and bigger built than most.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

He's growing into a gorgeous boy! I really like his head shape and he has really kind eyes


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

RiddlesDarkAngel5 said:


> He's growing into a gorgeous boy! I really like his head shape and he has really kind eyes



Thanks


----------



## jazir1787 (Nov 12, 2010)

is he a chimera??

wow, never seen an arab one before!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

How unique coloring! Love it!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

jazir1787 said:


> *is he a chimera??*
> 
> wow, never seen an arab one before!



Im not sure...chimera or brindle....
Probably brindle


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

You can do a test for grey, most of the testing places do it. However, if he _is_ a chimera, the results can come back funky since he would have two different sets of DNA. Maybe contact one of the testing places and have a chat with them, no doubt they will be rather interested in your fellow's DNA themselves


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

I emailed UC Davis.....hopefully they will email back soon


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

He reminds me of my mini filly who was born a light bay, at about 3 months she started to turn grey like her momma and she was almost a blue roan color. After she shed out as a yearling she was very similar to his color almost the same, a little bit of a deeper shade of grey though. As she aged she got lighter and is now sort of flea bitten looking, but with dark flecks instead of red flecks like most flea bitten horses. He is very cute.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

wow. He is adorable! I miiiight just have to take him from you..


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

*New Nimir Pics 12/31/2010*

*Finally a day it wasn't raining,sleating,hailing,or snowing and I got new pics of my boy  He enjoyed not being bundled up in his blanket Last pics of the year.....*


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

...and a few more...


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

aaaanddd...a couple more


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

HOLY CRAP!

First off..I want your camera!

He is looking soooo handsome!!! Wow.

You should take pictures of my woman horse


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

my fav is number 8


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks  i would be happy to take pics of gidget! Its so fun


----------



## BansheeGirl (Dec 26, 2010)

What a cutie!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

He's looking good! I'm sooo glad you got him!

Sadly, I have no doubt he's grey. But if you want to be sure, it's only $25 to test. Gray- Horse Coat Color DNA Testing I would love to be proven wrong 

Please, share pictures often!! 

Oh and I love the horse in your avatar, too!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

CheyAut said:


> He's looking good! I'm sooo glad you got him!
> 
> Sadly, I have no doubt he's grey. But if you want to be sure, it's only $25 to test. Gray- Horse Coat Color DNA Testing I would love to be proven wrong
> 
> ...


Thank you! Im so glad I got him as well! 

I think you are probably right on the grey. I emailed UC Davis regarding color testing and did not receive a reply. I will try again:wink:
I just hope if he IS grey he doesnt lighten.....but I know it is certainly a possibility:-|

The horse in the avatar is my mare Whimsy  thanks!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Do you have pics of Whimsy on here somewhere? Would love to see more of her  Love her name, too!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

CheyAut said:


> Do you have pics of Whimsy on here somewhere? Would love to see more of her  Love her name, too!



This is a thread of some pics of her...I might upload some more :mrgreen:

Thanks on the name...I think it fits her

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/whimsical-dream-whimsy-enjoying-her-non-74522/


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

What a unique coat color! I've hardly seen horses in brindle, until browsing this forum! I like it!


----------



## valandshine (Jan 13, 2011)

Gidget said:


> haha,stockier would be good..he's a 2x4 right now with a pudge belly
> 
> I have seen an arab at 15 hh with thick legs...his name is rainy...he was the tallest arab I ever saw but I am wondering if he is crossed with something as his legs were wide,he was tall and bigger built than most.


 i actually got an russian/ polish arab mare that is 15.3


----------



## KennyRogersPaints (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow! Stunning color! very cute!


----------



## barrelracing9112 (Jan 13, 2011)

Beautiful horsee! I have a grey dapple arabian love them.
Where did you get your bosal?


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Well...I haven't posted pics for like a month of him...so....
I was noticing today how orangey/sorrely his tail is...mm...(added pics of it)
I have been talking to the lady that owns the biggest brindle herd in the world (janelle) and she truly believes he is CHIMERIC. Which is pretty cool. There is a chimeric test apparently at uc davis which I am looking into. I have already sent of his sample to animal genetics to test for grey which is somewhat pointless,but eh..who knows. I haven't gotten the results back yet. Nims is doing good...his usual sweet self  These ones were taken today...


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

he is gorgeous and looks to be getting a touch stocky :] haha but i love his color


----------



## Gem97 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ahh he is really cute  he's got a lovely colouring as well


----------



## HeavenatNight (Feb 7, 2011)

What a gorgeous boy you have here. Bridling is such a unique coloring.


----------

